# Dzelži / Hardware >  Wirelessssss

## Mairis

Kaa lai no Edimax Acess Point'a uzzin WEP key'u???
Man Laptopam ir Wireless un tuvumaa ir nets no wirelessa.
Es vinju varu uztvert, bet nezinu keyu, savukaart es zinu taa Edimaxa paroli (Tas arii barojas no taa pasha wirelessa)un varu dabuut visus uzstaadiijumus, bet nevaru atrast WEP key!

----------


## Vinchi

Tu gribi kādam svešam rūterim uzsēsties vai tas ir tavs? Ja tas ir tavs at atver konfigurācijas lapu un apskaties.

Nezinu vai šis ir īstais bet atradu kaut kādu WEP key generatoru.
Nepaspēju izpētīt ko viņš īsti dara.  :: 

http://clariondeveloper.com/wepgen

----------


## LED

Tas laikam aizsardzibai, nevis uzlaushanai!

----------


## Mairis

> Tu gribi kādam svešam rūterim uzsēsties vai tas ir tavs? Ja tas ir tavs at atver konfigurācijas lapu un apskaties.


 Gribu uzsēsties bijušajam provaiderim, kurš man atslēdza netu!
Man maajaa (Daudzdzīvokļu) staav Acess Point, kuram es zinu paroli!
Es esmu pieslēgts pie viņa vairs tikai fiziski, bet nets man neiet!
Es gribu pieslēgties ar Laptopu tā AP vietā, tikai ar citu IP!
Un viņa galā uzrādīsies, ka vnk kaimiņš sērfo netā, jo es izmantošu viņa IP!!!

----------


## Vinchi

A tu 100% zini ka IP adresei nav piesaistīta MAC addrese?

----------


## Mairis

> A tu 100% zini ka IP adresei nav piesaistīta MAC addrese?


 Esmu 80% pārliecināts, ka nav piesaistīta MAC adrese, jo agrāk liku citu lietotāju IP un man gāja, a šiem ne! Ja būs MAC adrese, tad jāuzmet routers, jo MAC adrese man ir zināma, vajag tikai WEP keyu!

----------


## Vinchi

Šis varētu tev noderēt: 
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/24244/98/

Ja nesanāk tad palasi Boot.lv

----------


## dmd

1) tas ir nelikumīgi
2) lielākā daļa provaideru piesien pieslēgumu tieši pie makadreses
3) divas vienādas makadreses tīklā izraisa sekas sākot no neliela apjumuma (šie datori gluži vienkārši neredz viens otru) līdz pilnīgam nokārienam (ir redzēts uz dažiem linux rūteriem)
4) divi vienādi ip subnetā (šinī gadījumā AP) nevar būt. tas, kurš pieslēgsies vēlāk saņems ip konflikta paziņojumu, bet dhcp gadījumā (visticamākā konfigurācija) tam vienkāŗsi piešķirs citu adresi.
5) ja zini AP paroli (admin:admin vai? o_O), tad keyu, iespējams var iegūt ar ctrl+c ctrl+v ielogojoties tajā

ja gribi to plašāk apspriest sūti PZ, bet atceries, ka šādi izgājieni sodās krimināli  ::  (drošības jautājumu apspriešana cik zinu nē  :: )

----------


## Mairis

Pofig ka nelikumiigi, vnk man tas provaideris ir paziistams un es gribu vinjam ierieb, jo man nets negaaja vairaak kaa meenesi! Tagad man ir atsleegts, bet kaiminjam veel ir!
Tad kad es sleegtos klaat, es vnk to AP izsleegtu araa, jo vins atrodas manaa maajaa!
Es vispaar nevaru atrast, kur vinjam raada to WEP key!

----------


## Girts

Lai dabutu WEP  atslegu vajag taisnas rokas un pacietibu ,kā ari nedaudz milestības pret Linux LiveCD.Te būs links kā tas viss darās dzivajā
http://www.thg.ru/network/20050806/index.html

----------


## guguce

Vai kāds nezin kā konfigurē Mikrotika antenas RouterBoard112?

----------


## Rett

> Vai kāds nezin kā konfigurē Mikrotika antenas RouterBoard112?


 viniem wikijaa ir viss labi aprakstits izmanto to.  ::

----------

